# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch SINGAPORE - MALAYSIA chỉ với 12.979.000 VNĐ

## rooney205

*HAPPY TOURIST COMPANY., LTD* 
Địa chỉ:  26 Cù Lao, P. 2, Q. Phú Nhuận, TP HCM
Website: www.dulichhanhphuc.com 
Email: mrnghiep205@gmail.com
Điện thoại: 0933984205

*Cập nhật 1/8/2012*



*Lịch trình*
07 Ngày 06 đêm. 
*Ngày 1:     TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH – SINGAPORE – JOHOR BARU (Ăn chiều)* 


Quý khách tập trung tại Cổng số 2 Ga đi quốc tế - Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Hướng dẫn viên làm thủ tục xuất cảnh cho đoàn đáp chuyến bay JT157@13:40-16:35  đi Singapore.  Đến Sân bay Changi, HDV địa phương đón Quý khách và đưa đoàn đến Johor Baru, khu kinh tế mở giữa Singapore và Malaysia.  Nhận phòng khách sạn, dùng cơm tối, nghỉ đêm tại Johor Baru.


*Ngày 2:     JOHOR BARU – MALACCA  (Ăn sáng/trưa/tối)* 


Dùng điểm tâm. Khởi hành đi Malacca. Đến Malacca, quý khách tham quan thành phố cổ từng là thuộc địa của Bồ Đào Nha với những tàn tích của lịch sử Nhà thờ Thánh Địa Paul\'s, Tượng thánh Fancisc Xavier, Khu Phố Cổ, Pháo Đài Cổ, Đền Cheng Hoon… Nghỉ đêm tại Malacca.


*Ngày 3:     MALACCA – KUALA LUMPUR (Ăn sáng/trưa/tối)*


Dùng điểm tâm. Đoàn đi Kuala Lumpur - thủ đô của Malaysia, tham quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại  Quảng trường Độc Lập, Hoàng Cung Malaysia,  Chùa Bà Thiên Hậu, Tối Cao Pháp Viện, Tượng đài Chiến sĩ vô danh, Đền Thờ Hồi Giáo. Dùng cơm trưa, tham quan Tháp Đôi - Petronas Twin Towers. Tối tự do mua sắm tại khu đường Bukit Bintang nổi tiếng Kuala Lumpur.  Nghỉ đêm ở Kuala Lumpur.


*Ngày 4:    KUALA LUMPUR - GENTING -  KUALA LUMPUR (Ăn sáng/trưa/tối)*


Dùng điểm tâm. Khởi hành sớm đi cao nguyên Genting, trên đường đoàn ghé  tham quan Động Batu cao 270 bậc thang -Thánh địa của người Malaysia gốc Ấn Độ với bức tượng Hindu cao nhất Châu Á,  nhà máy sản xuất thiếc – một ngành kinh tế mũi nhọn của Malaysia.  Mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế DFS. Đoàn đi xe lên cao nguyên Genting nằm ở độ cao trên 2000m - trung tâm vui chơi nổi tiếng của người dân Malaysia, bản sao của Sòng bạc Las Vegas, tự do tham gia các trò chơi giải trí tại sòng bài (Chi phí tự túc).  Tự do đi dạo và chụp ảnh tại Công viên Theme Park. Đoàn về KualaLumpur nghỉ đêm.  


*Ngày 5:     KUALA LUMPUR - SINGAPORE(Ăn sáng/trưa/tối)*


Dùng điểm tâm.  Trả phòng. Khởi hành bằng xe ô tô đi Singapore qua cửa khẩu Singapore-Malaysia. Đến Singapore, đoàn tham quan Đảo quốc Singapore với các thắng cảnh tiêu biểu: Công viên Sư tử biển - Merlion Park, Toà Thị Chính, Nhà hát "quả Sầu Riêng". Mua sắm tại Trung tâm Vàng bạc đá quý Singapore, các cửa hàng miễn thuế DFS.  Dùng cơm tối.  Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.


*Ngày 6:     SINGAPORE(Ăn sáng/trưa/tối)*


 Dùng điểm tâm , Đoàn đi xe sang tham quan Đảo Sentosa với các thắng cảnh:




·         Merlion Tower - Tháp Sư tử biển cao 39 mét tại Đảo Sentosa ngắm toàn cảnh đảo quốc Singapore.




·         Maritime Experiential Museum and Aquarium (MEMA): Công viên bảo tàng hải dương tại khu phức hợp Resort World Sentosa.




·         Xem phim 4D tại Typhoon Theatre – mô tả hải trình của những thủy thủ đoàn Trung Hoa những năm đầu thế kỷ 9, cùng trải nghiệm con người sao thật nhỏ bé trước thiên nhiên hùng vĩ và biển cả bao la. (Chí phí tự túc)


·         Buổi tối, đoàn xem biểu diễn Wonder Full Show – với khung cảnh hoành tráng của nhạc, nước và ánh sáng tại Marina Bay Sands. Nghỉ đêm tại Singapore.




*Ngày 7:     SINGAPORE – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH(Ăn sáng/ ăn trưa trên máy bay)*


Dùng điểm tâm Đoàn tự do sinh hoạt và nghỉ ngơi cho đến giờ hẹn ra sân bay Chiangi (Singapore) đáp chuyến bay JT150@12:05- 13:00 về Việt Nam. Kết thúc chương trình và chia tay đoàn.



*Tiêu chuẩn phục vụ*
*GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH*
Người lớn (12 tuổi trở lên): 12.799.000 vnđ
Trẻ em Từ 02 - 11 tuổi:     10.330.000 vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)
Trẻ em Dưới 02 tuổi: 5.900.000 vnđ vnđ (Ngủ chung với người lớn đi kèm)
Phụ thu phòng đơn : 4.620.000 vnđ / trọn tour
JT 157        13:40 - 16:30 
JT 150     12:05 - 13:00




*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM*
    Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN – SIN– SGN.
    Thuế các loại (sân bay, xăng dầu, an ninh)
    Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , 2 khách/phòng (trường hợp 3 khách vì lý do giới tính)
    Vé vào cổng tham quan theo chương trình.
    Hướng dẫn viên phục vụ suốt tuyến.
    Xe đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình.
    Ăn uống theo chương trình
    Trưởng đoàn chịu trách nhiệm khai các thủ tục Hải quan cho quý khách. 




*QUÀ TẶNG* 
    Nón du lịch, túi xách du lịch,bao da hộ chiếu. 
    Tặng tòan bộ phí Bảo hiểm du lịch tiêu chuẩn Quốc Tế (mức bồi thường cao nhất 200 triệu đồng /khách).


*KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
    Hộ chiếu ( còn giá trị ít nhất 6 tháng)     
    Chi phí cá nhân, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn.
    Tiền Tip cho HDV và tài xế địa phương : 65.000đ/ khách / ngày
    Visa  nhập VN đối với khách Việt Kiều hoặc mang quốc tịch nước ngoài: 750.000đ /khách (giá trị 30n)


*TRƯỜNG HỢP HỦY TOUR:*
    Nếu hủy tour trước 10 ngày khởi hành sẽ mất tiền cọc (5 triệu đồng)
    Nếu hủy tour trước 06  ngày khởi hành sẽ chi trả 50% tổng giá trị tour.
    Nếu hủy tour trước 03 ngày  khởi hành sẽ chi trả  70% tổng giá trị tour.
    Nếu hủy tour trong vòng 72h trước ngày khởi hành sẽ chi trả  100% tổng giá trị tour.
    (Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc, không tính thứ 7 chủ nhật)


*LƯU Ý :*
    Quý khách vui lòng nộp Hộ chiếu bản chính hoặc bản photo(giá trị sử dụng trên 6 tháng).
    Giá thuế xăng dầu có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm xuất vé..
    Thứ tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo tình hình thực tế nhằm mang lại sự thoải mái , thuận tiện cho Quý khách. 
      Trong những trường hợp khách quan như : thiên tai, khủng bố… hoặc do sự cố hay có sự thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như : máy bay, tàu hỏa … thì công ty sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình bất cứ lúc nào vì sự thuận tiện, an tòan cho Quý khách hàng và sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.




*PHỤC VỤ CHU ĐÁO – DỊCH VỤ HOÀN HẢO !* 
Mọi chi tiết thắc mắc các bạn có thể gửi về mrnghiep205@gmail.com hoặc SĐT: 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

cùng đi du lịch với HappyTourist, liên hệ 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

liên hệ 0933984205

----------


## rooney205

up....................

----------

